# Grizzled feather?



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just curious as to whether this is a grizzle effect on this feather or just a mis-colored feather? 
This is the oops babies flight and there's two on the other side just like it. I have no idea who the parents are, so don't ask...........LOLL


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The bird could have what is called undergrizzle. It sort of bleaches out the color in the flights, tail, wing bars, or other feathers, from the base along the quill. Otherwise, I don't know  I don't think it's a very uncommon trait in homers, and may only show up in a flight or two.


Take a look at the undergrizzle pictures near the bottom of the page:
http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/griz.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> The bird could have what is called undergrizzle. It sort of bleaches out the color in the flights, tail, wing bars, or other feathers, from the base along the quill. Otherwise, I don't know  I don't think it's a very uncommon trait in homers, and may only show up in a flight or two.
> 
> 
> Take a look at the undergrizzle pictures near the bottom of the page:
> http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/griz.html


OK. Just wondered. Thought maybe that it would throw grizzles? Oh well, doesn't matter really. 
Thanks.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

No problem


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Don't think so*



Lovebirds said:


> Just curious as to whether this is a grizzle effect on this feather or just a mis-colored feather?
> This is the oops babies flight and there's two on the other side just like it. I have no idea who the parents are, so don't ask...........LOLL


Hi Renee

I think it's just a blended feather that happens here and there in birds with pied markings, especially in an area with dark and white feathers in close proximity. 

Grizzle usually has a more profound effect that will be more widespread.

Bill


----------

